# H&R vs Eilbach lowering springs



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

It's called a search bro, sooooo many threads like this already....


----------



## troyclark77 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey papoose. Not sure if you're still in the market, but I've got a brand new, never out of the box, Eibach pro-kit for my eco that I'm selling for 175. Just decided not to do it yet and it's been sitting around taking up space. Lemme know if you're interested.


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

still have the springs?


----------

